# Inexpensive Turning Tools



## jkirkb94 (Nov 10, 2004)

Check this link out for some great tools for the price.  These are HSS tools and have been very pleased with them! I have been using them for over a year now. I have 3-4 sets of them.  They have worked as well as some of my Sorby tools.[:0] If one dulls I just use another one till they all dull then sharpen them all at once.  They take an edge just as well as my Sorby.  I tend to use my Sorby to start with because it is a tighter gouge and seems to work a little better to turn down a fresh blank.  I find that on some woods that these work best.  Some the Sorby.  For the price, they're at least worth trying   By the way,  I am not being paid to recommend these.   Kirk [8D]http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search


----------



## Scottydont (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry, the page comes up item not valid.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry Scott.  The tools were item #47100 at Harbor Freight.  They are $9.99 for a gouge, skew and parting tool!  Like I said, they are great tools.  Fantastic when you consider the price. Kirk[8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 11, 2004)

I have this set, item number 3793-5VGA, that I bougnt to practice sharpening and used them a little and love them. I use them about 80% of the time now. Can't beat the price. They also have a set of 8 tools for about $30 that may be better. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jkirkb94_
> <br />Sorry Scott.  The tools were item #47100 at Harbor Freight.  They are $9.99 for a gouge, skew and parting tool!  Like I said, they are great tools.  Fantastic when you consider the price. Kirk[8D]


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 11, 2004)

The larger set has 8 full sized tools in a wood case.  It is HSS steel, with nice handles.  I have been using these tools well over a year, and like them.  Link:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=47066

There is another set that I use all the time.  These are 12 smaller tools. They are carbon steel, NOT HSS.  However, they are a very good quality.  Please note that these tools are listed as carving tools.  However, in the product description it lists several as turning tools.  I have used 11 of these tools for turning, especially for detail work.  I even have turned pens with this set.   TEN BUCKS !
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=31607


----------



## Scottydont (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a buddy on another forum who is a major lathe tool fanatic and he likes the HSS tools at Penn State Industries. They run about $12.50 a tool. I may have to try the HF. He takes these med. grade tools and replaces the handles with custom turned ones and it works out well for him.


----------



## wscrivens (Jan 22, 2005)

I bought the $35.00 set linked in Fred's post, and so far I am very happy with it.  I re-ground each tool, since the factory grind was so rough and full of burrs... I have turned a bowl from a 10" log, and a dozen or so pens with them, they hold their edge well.

walt


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2005)

I've tried these as well.  Bought them to practice sharpening and found they work well.  Did some specialized grinds that work great with Corian...[8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a good e-friend with whom I have traded several times. He specializes in antique tools and had a set of new turning tools he offered to me very cheap. They are large (1" gouge and skew, etc.), five in the set. No trade name or country of origin. I bought the whole set for $23.00 including shipping. They are fine tools. Take and hold an edge well. At $4.25 each I would have recovered my investment after one turining project. I am of the opinion that many tools on the market come from one or two factories and vary only in packaging, labeling and price. I got lucky.


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 22, 2005)

I have long been a fan of HF tools.  Most of my shop is from them.  I have 2 lathes, a bandsaw, mortiser, router, disc sander, grinder, and too many hand tools to list.  You need to spend a little extra time in setup but at this point in my life (more time than money) that is just fine with me.  Someday I will be able to be a tool snob, but not yet.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 23, 2005)

Shane, I too, have a lot of HF tools.  The only tools that I am a snob about are wrenches and socket.  I have stripped/broken way too many cheap ones.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## Ken Massingale (Jan 23, 2005)

Pennstate has the Benjamin's Best 3 pc HSS Pen Turning set on sale half price, $14.95. This price is hidden in the email specials section, http://www.pennstateind.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=PSI&Category_Code=E-10184

Ken


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 25, 2005)

I think if you keep looking you can get the 5 pc mini set for the same price. I just got mine and love it for the ability to do small work on center bands and finials.


----------



## GlennM (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I have this set, item number 3793-5VGA, that I bougnt to practice sharpening and used them a little and love them. I use them about 80% of the time now. Can't beat the price. They also have a set of 8 tools for about $30 that may be better.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



I have a set of those.  Great value.  I don't use the gouge much but the skew and parting tool get frequent use.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 25, 2005)

Every one seems to have good things to say about the HF chisels. When I first pulled up the page you posted it brought up an $8,000 dollar generator and I thought these are going to be some very serious chisels to need a generator. All kidding aside I have a set of the Benjamin's best from PSI. Been using them for over 5 years and still think their great.


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 25, 2005)

You need the generator so you can turn pens when the ice storms knock out your power!  DUH!


----------



## cjthomas (Jan 25, 2005)

John,

I would be interested in what grinds you found that work best with corian.  I have lots of it and turing it to round feels almost like trying to make a rock round.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 25, 2005)

I have two sets of the HF tools...8 for $9.99 and love them. They have a set in a box that are a lot heavier feeling and all around better looking tools in a wooden box.....8 for $30 that were on the cleareance corner at my local HF for $16.99. they had 6 sets, so maybe they are on clearance at other stores. I have not used them yet so no report.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />I have long been a fan of HF tools.  Most of my shop is from them.  I have 2 lathes, a bandsaw, mortiser, router, disc sander, grinder, and too many hand tools to list.  You need to spend a little extra time in setup but at this point in my life (more time than money) that is just fine with me.  Someday I will be able to be a tool snob, but not yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Don't over look the sets marked for wood carving.
I have a set like the ones Fred posted in November and they come in handy if you want to experiment gringing a special profile for that "tricky" spot.
They wind up costing about $1.00 a chisel.
 Ialso have the longer handled set.
Since I turn pens sitting on a stall stool,I have no qualms about whacking off the bottome of the handle.


----------

